# Got engaged and need advice



## Quercus Alba (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey fellas, I got engaged yesterday to this chick  
Now for the best part  Her stepdad told me he would take me hunting anywhere in the world for anything I wanted. I don't want to be a pain in the and pick the most expensive thing. I'm thinking somewhere in North America or South America. Maybe a mountain lion hunt or a whitetail hunt in Canada. Do yall have any knowledge of lion hunting out west or in South America? Not sure what to do. Thanks. I'm stoked, and one lucky dude.


----------



## Gun Guru (Nov 19, 2012)

First of all congratulations!! Sounds like you not only got a fine lady but a good family as well.
Now to the hunt -- if it was me I'd probably go for New Zeland and the Red Deer or New Mexico for Elk. But that's just me. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## deadend (Nov 19, 2012)

You better forget all that and go sheep hunting.


----------



## fireman32 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just make sure you stay behind your future pa in law, wink, wink.  A sheep hunt would be cool though.


----------



## PappyHoel (Nov 19, 2012)

Is this a no strings attached hunt?  Be careful with Inlaws.  Not trying to be a Debbie downer, but In my experience (last marriage) anything they did for me or us came with a price.  How well do you know your soon to be inlaws?

I would go on a Pronghorn hunt in Montana or Wyoming!


----------



## XIronheadX (Nov 19, 2012)

He may be testing your desire to take advantage of him. Better settle for kicking up rabbits in the Ga. briars. Congrats on the engagement.


----------



## tad1 (Nov 19, 2012)

XIronheadX said:


> He may be testing your desire to take advantage of him. Better settle for kicking up rabbits in the Ga. briars. Congrats on the engagement.



I agree. I would defer to him and ask him what he'd like to hunt.  It's all good!  I'd have a hard time saying "sure lets go safari for 2 weeks in Africa".


----------



## Shug (Nov 19, 2012)

From the pic she don't look bad. I'd wonder why he was resort to bribery to get rid of her.  But as far as the hunting goes, A brown bear in Alaska with a side of wolf hunting or halibut fishing


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 19, 2012)

PappyHoel said:


> Not trying to be a Debbie downer, but In my experience (last marriage) anything they did for me or us came with a price.




NEVER give your inlaws anything they can/will hold over your head at a later date.........


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds to me like most of you drew the short straw when it comes to inlaws. When my fnl buys something he thinks I might need or like he often gets me one. And I married his little girl almost 17 years ago.


----------



## Deadringer (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats.  x2 on the sheep hunt in Canada or Alaska.  That is my dream hunt.


----------



## Quercus Alba (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies fellas. He is dead serious. He likes to do this kind of stuff. I can't make up my dang mind though.


----------



## Brad F (Nov 19, 2012)

*Question*

Here's something people have not asked.

What have you ALREADY done?  What is your travel experience?  Have you hunted other states and other species of game?

If you look back at what you have already done and what brought you the most enjoyment, that may help with deciding what you would like to do in the future.

Just a thought.


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Nov 19, 2012)

Ocellated Turkey. Belize


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 19, 2012)

Does she have an older sister?


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 19, 2012)

hey alba... does she have any sisters  ????

and i think id want to go alaska hunting, not sure what though...

if you have any change it would look good to surprise him and actually take HIM on a fishing trip while your there. just somethin to show your appreciation.. it dont matter how cheap it is really...

thats just my opinion.. i aint never been married lol


----------



## HillbillyJim (Nov 19, 2012)

Good looking and likes to hunt....you doubled up!  What Southern Boy said!!!!!  She got sisters??????


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 19, 2012)

Without knowing him its a tricky question.
 A full bag safari in tanzania is running and $200k with taxidermy included. Unless hes a multi millionare thats out of the question.

I would come up with several options of various price ranges. Tell him you haveing trouble deciding and ask him which one he would like to go on. It will work better if you make the descision together anyway.

Midwest or canadian whitetail $3-5 thousand
Elk or moose $5-10
Africa DG or alaska multi specieces $10+


----------



## dbodkin (Nov 19, 2012)

Huuuuummmm... Lets see in the woods with your F-I-L, armed.. just dont take a shovel.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 19, 2012)

Alaska, brother. Alaska.


----------



## biggdogg (Nov 19, 2012)

alaska-yukon moose hunt! 

must be nice. my inlaws didn't even begin to tolerate me till my baby girl was born 5 years ago...7 years after we got married.


----------



## Milkman (Nov 19, 2012)

Anything in Alaska would be my dream. Make it a loooooooooong engagement till he takes you on a few trips.


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 19, 2012)

Congrats on the engagement. I would let him pick also but maybe suggest lions to him


----------



## Flaustin1 (Nov 19, 2012)

Just go on down to argentina and bust some dove and ducks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 20, 2012)

OK, first and foremost, Congratulations !!!  

You have selected a very beautiful young lady to be your bride and the fact that she likes to hunt is a huge advantage too.  Future father-in-law doesn't sound half bad either.

In setting your wedding day, don't get married anytime close to hunting season or football season.  That is why I got married in March!!!

Now, I think that I would tell my future father-in-law that I appreciate his offer but that you would prefer that he maybe offer the two of you a honeymoon in Alaska for a couple of weeks.  That way, both of you could enjoy each other and just take your time in enjoying the beautiful scenery that Alaska has to offer.  A fantastic honeymoon only comes around once in a lifetime and hunting trips come around more frequently.

Just remember, spending quality time with your new bride is the most important thing that you can do.  So give this idea a thought.
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
PS:  As others have asked, does she really have a sister or did SHE just happen to get all of the beauty in the family???!!!  Your fiance surely does look familiar BUT I think that must be wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 20, 2012)

^^^x2... Let him foot the honeymoon bill. Congratulations !


----------



## slightly grayling (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratulations!  I would give him the benefit of the doubt and assume  he just wants to get to know you.  Pick something that will take a lot of time together and build a relationship with him.  I would skip the exotic hunts.  A pack hunt out west would allow adequate time to get to know each other and wouldn't break the bank.  Personally, I would agree with the sheep hunt or better yet moose; however, as someone mentioned, the taxidermy bill would be significant for the exotic hunts and could be significant for North American game as well.
SG


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 20, 2012)

HillbillyJim said:


> Good looking and likes to hunt....you doubled up!  What Southern Boy said!!!!!  She got sisters??????





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> >
> >
> >
> >
> ...



now guys this aint even fair I ASKED FIRST!!!!


----------



## dtala (Nov 20, 2012)

AFRICA, any part, anywhere as long as it's in Africa. Do it now, because the hunting there isn't going to last....


----------



## j_seph (Nov 20, 2012)

I hear there are a couple nice plantations in south GA


----------



## Quercus Alba (Nov 20, 2012)

no sister. She does have a brother if yall want me to hook yall up though


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 20, 2012)

Illinois for the first ML deer season. Smoke pole hunting during the peak rut and big bucks running everywhere! That's as good as it gets!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Nov 20, 2012)

Congrats.  I'd like to go on a week long Kansas gun hunt.


----------



## ryano (Nov 20, 2012)

without a doubt in my mind, my choice would be here

http://www.buckparadise.com/


----------



## redlevel (Nov 20, 2012)

Somewhere where there are plenty of wild Bobwhite Quail and some good bird dawgs.  Or at least a plantation with extra-good flying birds, good dawgs, plenty of country ham and grits, and maybe a speck of good Corn Likker after supper and after the guns are racked.

You ain't got to get on no airplane and fly over oceans and half way 'round the world for a first class hunt.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 21, 2012)

nchillbilly said:


> alaska, brother. Alaska.



x2..................................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 21, 2012)

Quercus Alba said:


> no sister. She does have a brother if yall want me to hook yall up though






I'm there !!!


----------



## BreamReaper (Nov 21, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm there !!!



I'll take leftovers! 

For Caribou!


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 21, 2012)

Quercus Alba said:


> no sister. She does have a brother if yall want me to hook yall up though



ughhh ill have to pass .. eagle eye and hillbilly yall can have at it!


----------



## deerhunter388 (Nov 21, 2012)

Alaska


----------



## Balvarik (Nov 21, 2012)

Manitoba Moose hunt!
Montana Elk..


Mike


----------



## Backlasher82 (Nov 21, 2012)

The obvious choice is black panther hunting in S Georgia.

Nic already said he'd clean it, sounds like a nice BBQ.


----------



## KKrueger (Nov 21, 2012)

My Dad says he'll triple the offer and throw in some cash if you'll marry my sister.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Nov 22, 2012)

KKrueger said:


> My Dad says he'll triple the offer and throw in some cash if you'll marry my sister.



What does she look like?

To the OP:  I'd go to Argentina for a dove hunt.


----------



## jimkirk (Nov 22, 2012)

that is one generous offer. mountain lion hunting is a winter event typically dec or january. for 5K you can go on one prime elk hunt out west.


----------



## jigman29 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would write all your wants on pieces of paper and trow them in a bucket and let the father in law pull out the winner.This way you get to go on something you like and he gets to be the deciding factor.


----------



## BigBoar (Nov 23, 2012)

Go on a hunt and then dump her.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 25, 2012)

Before I read the first reply, I thought, Alaska, Brown/Grizzlie hunt..........Halibut fishing............Maybe even a few tree knocks just for kicks!

Congrats on a Fine bride................I dont care what she looks like. Holding an arm full of dead squirrels is bout the hottest thing I've seen all year!

GOOD ON YA Brother!


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 25, 2012)

After reading the replies, I was reminded of a show I saw about Dove hunting in Argentina..................That would come in Second!


----------



## drenalin08 (Nov 25, 2012)

Don't get married ...ain't worth it down the road!


----------



## Teufelshund (Dec 7, 2012)

Moose in Alaska


----------



## Mike 65 (Dec 7, 2012)

Quercus Alba said:


> no sister. She does have a brother if yall want me to hook yall up though



Heck yea!  Does the word "Platonic" mean anything.Free Hunt of my choice, then a bad break up before anything goes to far. I'm game!


----------



## PaulD (Dec 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter what you pick.......you're not coming back


----------



## M Sharpe (Dec 12, 2012)

PaulD said:


> It doesn't matter what you pick.......you're not coming back





Anywhere that had turkeys.......and a bunch of them!

Congrats on your bride to be. Life sure is easier when she likes to hunt too.


----------



## Coastie (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't do it!!!!!! run!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USMC0321 (Dec 14, 2012)

Probably plotting to kill you during the hunt


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 14, 2012)

run Forest, Run!


----------



## Deerhead (Dec 14, 2012)

As it has been said before.

RUN!!!!!


----------



## Navy07 (Dec 15, 2012)

Whitetail hunt in Florida. Lol. Or brown bear hunt


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wait a Mintue here you post a picture of your gal and her with squirrels and your gonna go hunt lion or whatever on her paw's dime ? Something wrong this picture ..


----------



## GT-40 GUY (Dec 24, 2012)

Shug said:


> From the pic she don't look bad. I'd wonder why he was resort to bribery to get rid of her.  But as far as the hunting goes, A brown bear in Alaska with a side of wolf hunting or halibut fishing



If you go to Alaska for brown bear try to get one like this.

gt40

PS: There is a place that has 400 inch + whitetail deer in Pennsylvania. They are expensive though.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Dec 24, 2012)

Griz on Kodiak Island or Elk on White Mountain..... Congrats!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 26, 2012)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Wait a Mintue here you post a picture of your gal and her with squirrels and your gonna go hunt lion or whatever on her paw's dime ? Something wrong this picture ..



THIS^^^^^^^

Been stayin away from this thread, cept my initial response..............but the more I think about it, it sounds more and more like a bait and hook from Master T, or perhaps one of the "Professors" Protege

Hook, Line and Sinker

Masterful


----------



## LongStrangeTrip (Dec 26, 2012)

My inlaws are great, not hunters but really good people. I could have done a lot worse.

I have always wanted to kill a moose. I honestly couldn't get moose antlers in my house so i don't know what i would do with one, but i think it would be cool.


----------



## UGABuckeye (Dec 26, 2012)

Congrats.  I would pick something nice, but reasonable.  Perhaps an early season whitetail hunt in the midwest.  If he wants to use this as an excuse to drop the big bucks on something like Alaska/Canada/New Zealand/Africa etc. let him suggest it.  Just my 2 cents. If he suggests making it an annual event where you trade off paying, you'll appreciate being reasonable for year1.


----------



## Hewitt44 (Dec 27, 2012)

Congrats first off, secondly doing something locally such as a quail hunt. Reasonable and something out of the ordinary.


----------



## NorthGaDawg069 (Dec 28, 2012)

If he is paying for you to go hunting, she has serious skeletons and issues. 5 years from now, you'll be thinking, "I should'a have listened to those guys"! LOL!!! I've hunted all around and everything, getting married is not worth it!!!! RUN, Run FAR FAR AWAY!!!!


----------



## Son (Dec 30, 2012)

Best advice i can give ya is. Don't take anybodys advice unless you've checked their track record.
Just go and make your own mistakes.


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 30, 2012)

Snipe


----------



## NCummins (Jan 19, 2013)

Ain't nothing you can't do dating, you cab do married.


----------

